# My dream realized - or at least a start



## Propforward (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I always wanted my own shop, ever since hanging out with my Dad in his shed when I was a kid.

Finally it is starting to come together - not the best shop in the world, but it doesn't matter, it's my own little piece of metalworking universe, and I really like hanging out in it.

The floor is a bit broken up by chipmunks burrowing under it, but my cats and I have seen them off now, and I can live with it as is for now.

These few pics give you a quick insight, more coming this weekend.

This is a view into one corner of my shop - you can see my new lathe, and my 4 bikes (look carefully)








Here are close ups of the lathe - a Grizzly 12" swing, 37" centres, gap bed, belt drive, back gear machine. It came with a heavy duty steel stand, but I made my own very simple wooden frame for it, as I am 6' 3" and wanted it at a little more appropriate height for me. The legs on the frame are NOT square, as they take out the uneveness of the floor. That frame is not going anywhere, and the lathe is level - so I'm happy enough with that.
















My drill press - my Dad bought me this when he visited me last year.






And - a close up of my two favourite bikes.







So there you have it, I'll post a couple more pics after the weekend.

Cheers!

Stuart


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 12, 2008)

Stuart, Very nice looking toys you've got there! I do have to say I don't like the look of that lathe. It is too clean. I tell ya what.. You come down and get all the swarf off of my machines you want. Free of charge of course My lathe is not a Grizzley and is green but it's identical to yours. 
Tim


----------



## ksouers (Jun 12, 2008)

Stuart,
Very nice shop indeed! I love all the pin-up artwork, too.

As Tim said, much too clean. You'll have to do something about that.

I noticed the Triumph. Just had to bring a little bit of England with you , eh?


----------



## Propforward (Jun 12, 2008)

You're right!

That lathe looks atrocious! These pictures were taken when it was literally just out of the crate - in fact in these pics it is still covered in shipping grease, and is not even wired in!

I am happy to say that it has been christened - by making 4 brass bushings. Not very impressive - but more to come. I will have better pics soon.

Can't wait for this weekend, I just got some new bits for it, and I'll be getting started early on saturday.

Thanks for your responses - much appreciated.

And - yeah - I had to have the triumph. On the back shelves, in boxes and on the walls, is a 1960 Matchless G12 de luxe 650 cc twin motorcycle - another project on the list!

Cheers all!

Stuart


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice shop, great lathe, & tools; really nice scooters and pin-ups... but my gawd man; get rid of the leaf rake! Have you no shame? 

No friggin' yard tools allowed in a man's workshop! ;D Next it'll be bags of fertilizer, then flower pots, then...I shudder to think of what comes next.

Sorry, I'm just jealous. I haven't had a bike since the 70's.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice shop.

I see the frame on the shelf and the wheels on the wall. I can't tell on this laptop screen... but is that a dunstall style tank too? Nice 11 you got there. I had one of those in the 90's... Muzzy tuned ;D

Eric


----------



## Propforward (Jun 12, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> Nice shop, great lathe, & tools; really nice scooters and pin-ups... but my gawd man; get rid of the leaf rake! Have you no shame?
> 
> No friggin' yard tools allowed in a man's workshop! ;D Next it'll be bags of fertilizer, then flower pots, then...I shudder to think of what comes next.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just jealous. I haven't had a bike since the 70's.



That's fair comment - I decided six years ago that I should keep the garden tidy, so I bought the leaf rake. After 2 hours of futile work, I hung the thing up, made a cup of tea and have never touched the thing since. The wind blows all the leaves away anyway so what do I care?

The leaf rake stays because technically it IS a tool - and it's against my karma to lose a tool...........

Thanks Brass Machine - it's a little difficult to make the matchless out on the back shelves - but it's there and you managed to pick out the frame and wheels! the rest is in the cardboard boxes. What looks like a dunstall tank is actually a spare Triumph seat and the KZ650 seat on top of each other - an optical illusion I'm afraid, but not deliberate, just a poor picture on my part. I've tuned my ZX1100 a little bit, but not a lot. Just a dynojet kit to improve throttle response.

I'll hide the rake in the barn. I'm going to need that wall to put shelves to store proper tools anyway!

Stuart


----------



## tmuir (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice lathe and it looks like you have plenty of room to put more equipment in as you acquire it.


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 13, 2008)

oh boy have we got him hooked now!!!!!!!!!! ;D

moving the rake to the barn and wanting to get into the shop first thing Saturday morning.
next thing you know he will be taking days off work, (such as I'm doing today) just to get some things done in the shop :big:

seriously tho that is one very nice looking lathe, you will have years worth of enjoyment with it, unless you start making finger engines like bogs...............then you will have enough coin to buy bigger and fancier equipment!  :big:  

cheers 
     chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 13, 2008)

Chuck,

Just to put you on the straight and narrow.

I never, ever, sell any of my engines. 

I occasionally exchange them for other items, most times they are swapped for some wierd stuff called cash, and that is a totally different thing from selling.

John


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like a fine start to me Stuart ;D ............ enjoy 

CC


----------



## Propforward (Jun 13, 2008)

Thankyou all - thankyou. I do appreciate the positive comments.

I just finished ordering a bunch of barstock, having decided that my first engine will be a "wobble plate" engine - I found some plans via a simple internet search. This looks like a nice simple engine that should be within my reach for a first attempt. It has a 2" flywheel, and 3/8" bore. Once I have made at least one piece I will begin posting pictures on the appropriate thread in the forum, to show progress. I will not be shy about posting pictures of the bits that go wrong, as I will require your input in order to improve and progress.

I am hooked. No doubt about it, and your encouragement is very welcome.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 16, 2008)

Stuart:
 remember the home shop is like a university engineering lab no mistakes just learning experiences. 
 Some of my engines have some interesting unplanned modifications.
it is weird sometimes things will fall into place and other times one has to make the same part over 4 times. se la vi .
Tin


----------



## Propforward (Oct 21, 2008)

Well,

It has been a long time. My plans for making model engines did not go quite how I envisaged this year, so I have not posted on the forum in a long time. That's OK - nothing bad happened, just different projects.

I did get to use my grizzly for a few things, and made a few special tools for other projects, so that's all good experience. Nothing to post pictures of yet.

Anyway - I am pumped because today I just aquired a 1967 atlas 12" lathe from a machinist that I work with. He wanted rid of it, and let me have it for 200 bucks. I couldn't pass that up. It comes with original manual and brochure, plus 3 and 4 jaw chucks, two faceplates, steady rest and some tooling, so I think it is a pretty good find.

Sure it's been turning out parts for 40 years, but it's basically sound and running. My plan is to strip it down and clean it, coat of paint and fresh grease and oil, and reassemble it in my spare room in the house, so I can get into machining in the toasty warm over winter, while the wind howls outside. ;D

Very cool. I will post pics of it as is over the next couple of days - and post more pics of the rebuild as it comes along.

Another project on the list!


----------



## cfellows (Oct 21, 2008)

Great catch, Propforward. One thing you might not be aware of... some of these old lathes have a lot of bed wear up next to the headstock. Not to worry though, a precision grinding company can put it back near new. About 10 years ago, I had an 11" Logan bed with v-ways reground to within .0002" and it cost me $300. That's more than I paid for the lathe, but it sure did make it a lot more accurate! Since yours has flat ways, it might cost even less. Then again, maybe your lathe don't even need it.

Chuck


----------



## ksouers (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice, Stuart. You are going to have to keep us up to date on the restoration, and lots of pics of course.

It's good to see you are still around. I'd been wondering where you were off to.


----------



## Propforward (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Guys,

Excellent advice on the bedways - that is something I had not considered at all. Fortunately, this comes from a machinist I have known for 10 years, and he was very up front about its condition - he was using it to turn parts that he was selling up until 3 weeks ago, when he simply replaced it. So there could well be some innaccuracy, and certainly it needs a good going over, but everything works except for the longitudinal feed, because the half nut is broken. No biggie.

The way I see it, this is a great opportunity to get really familiar with lathes in general, by giving this one a bit of a rebuild. And anyway, it's fun.

Here are a couple of pictures to start. I got it home and plucked it off the trailer this evening.

This is just getting ready to get it airborne from the trailer using an engine hoist:






This is the lathe suspended, having driven the trailer away:






Closeup of the headstock:






Shot of the lathe next to my Grizzly. This is not the permanent location for the atlas. Starting this weekend I will dismantle it, and start cleaning and repainting, and relocating the machine piece by piece to my spare bedroom. Hmmm. Best get some protective covering on the walls, floor and ceiling............that first oil fling can be devastating to white painted plaster walls!






It's a pleasure to be posting again - I have never really been away from the site, but I felt like a bit of an eejit posting things like "I'm going to machine something one day, honest!" so I just enjoyed watching all the lovely engines come together!


----------



## ksouers (Oct 22, 2008)

Ah, the ubiquitous Harbor Freight folding leg engine hoist. Used one myself to move my mill. I'd almost bet they've moved more machinery than engines.

You should be able to make another half nut. Sounds like you have a project already ;D

Congratulations on the new acquisition and a successful move.


----------



## BobWarfield (Oct 22, 2008)

Outstanding shop, prop!

What are plans for a milling machine? I think I was lathe only for my first 18 months machining. It was good for me to get pretty well on with the lathe before complicating matters with a mistress. My lathe is still "home base". I can throw a piece of stock in a chuck and get where I'm going almost without thinking. It'll be fun for you to have the luxury of 2 lathes, and I'll bet you'll learn a lot of interesting things restoring the Atlas and comparing the performance of the two.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Propforward (Oct 22, 2008)

Ah yes - this engine hoist has never actually touched an engine, but boy it has been a useful tool.

I was thinking the same thing on the half nut - it would be an excellent project to gain familiarity with some important machining techniques.

As for a mill - that's a must have! I have the "feelers" out around my contacts in machine shops, but it is getting harder and harder to come by decent used equipment at a low price (go figure). In these times, everyone wants to get the most out of what they have - and you certainly can't fault them for that.

So I'll keep my eyes open, and if nothing turns up by the end of next year, then I might be in a position to by a smaller vertical mill from Grizzly or similar. I'm very happy with the lathe I got, so I wouldn't be averse to getting a mill from them at all. In the meantime, I reckon a "don't run before you can walk" approach is best, so maybe I can learn a little milling on the lathes as needs come along.

I was lucky enough to obtain a small PC controlled router, which is up to the job of cutting aluminum - maximum 1/4" diameter bit - so I have that to work with. Being computer controlled it might be possible to make curvy spokes in flywheels - that was my thinking anyway. I can't wait to start getting going! ;D


----------



## Propforward (Dec 20, 2008)

Back again! ;D

Progress has been made! Not much progress perhaps, but progress nonetheless.

I have converted my spare bedroom into a workshop, since it was sitting idle. This room also serves as the atlas lathe rebuilding room, so consequently it is covered in plastic sheeting while I paint stuff. Most of the plastic has been pulled away for the purposes of these few piccies.

You can see here the lathe stand and bed have been assembled. Now I am going to level that up somewhat and make the base good and solid, and then reassembly can continue.







I have also added a small 3 in 1 sheet metal machine, and a baby drill press. I have a much more manly drill press out in the garage, this one is for light duty work.











I'm going to extend the bench next to the drill press by another 4 feet, which is where the sheet metal machine will end up on a more permanent basis.

The main reason for setting this lot up in the spare room is because my garage is not heated, and it is COLD out there. And anyway - why not really?

The atlas project is going OK - I'm taking pictures as I go, and once complete I will post a detailed report of the project. I will likely set that up as it's own thread for the heck of it. Right now the headstock casting is in a bucket of fuel oil, removing 30 years of built up grease, swarf and grime!


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 20, 2008)

Its coming together nicely Prop. I could never get away with using an inside room though...spare or otherwise!! I'm doing good to have my little corner of the garage. Please keep the pictures coming. That Atlas is going to be a real beauty!!

Regards,
Bill


----------



## ksouers (Dec 20, 2008)

Stuart,
The inside shop is looking good. Wish I had a nice warm place to work.
It's freezing here, and of course the detached garage is not heated. I do have a small portable propane heater, but it takes a couple hours to warm the place up but the machines are still cold. Not much fun.

Anyway, it looks like a very comfortable place to work. Now you just need to get a rocking chair 

The lathe is looking good. Can't wait to see it finished.


Kevin


----------



## Propforward (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Bill and Kevin,

My garage is the same way - I have a propane heater, but I worry that firing it up will just cause condensation to form on the machines, doing more harm than good. It would be different if the shop were insulated and I could keep it heated all the time, but that is a way off. Still - this is a good solution! A nice toasty room with a couple of tools in - I count myself very lucky!

I dare not put a rocking chair in there, or I won't get anything done! I'm going too slowly as it is! ;D Not that I put a timescale on my fun projects!


----------



## kvom (Dec 21, 2008)

My shop bench is built the same way: lumber and metal brackets.

Likewise the engine hoist: never used on an engine, but lots of other uses. Moved my compressor and mill with it, and recently the bandsaw. I've also used it to lift my 80lb spare tire up onto the tire carrier on the Jeep.

Shop is lookign good.


----------



## Propforward (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello again folks!

It's been a good couple of days workshop wise. I added 4 ft of bench for my sheet metal machine and my CNC router to sit on, and I have progressed the atlas a little further.

I have here 3 images that are taken in sequence looking around the room:

Lathe






First section of workbench showing general work area, with new vice installed:






Final section of workbench, with new extension in place, showing baby drill press installed in place, sheet metal machine and CNC router:






The sheet metal machine is not bolted down yet, and the computer monitor has to go. I think I know where I can score a flat panel monitor for free, so if so that will be mounted on the wall, and the keyboard and mouse I will put on some sort of under bench slider or something, then I can get them out of the way of the sheet metal machine when I want to use them.

The CNC router was a pretty good score, my company had it, and I convinced the company to throw it away as the project it was purchased for ended. It was pretty filthy, and since I was the only person in the company that knew anything about it, I told them to get rid of it. I then saved them money by offering to dispose of it. :big:

Cleaned up, it goes nicely in my shop! It is capable of machining aluminum, and I have Bobcad/cam installed on the PC that goes with it. I am hoping to make use if it for doing S shaped spokes on flywheels at some point.

Here is the headstock casting for the atlas, masked and ready for painting. I gave it its first coat today, I'll give it a few more coats over the next few days, and then headstock reassembly can begin! Fun!


----------



## ksouers (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Stuart,
It's starting to look more like a shop now. 

However, I did notice the coffee can. Is America rubbing off on you ??? 
Or just hard to find decent tea?

What kind of condition is the lathe in? Will you have to get the ways ground? Have you mic'd it?


Kevin


----------



## Propforward (Dec 27, 2008)

Coffee cans are just too handy for putting things in! But - I get most of mine from work. I bought a pack of Mr Coffee coffee filters when I first moved over here 10 years ago - and I'm only just getting to the end of them! Shocking eh? Not that I have anything against coffee, but 28 years of drinking tea before moving away doesn't rub off too easily - and my local grocery store started carrying PG tips, so I'm in good shape!

Now - the lathe. I would really like to get the bedways ground, they have seen some use, and in fact, some abuse, but I haven't found anywhere to do it - does anyone have any recommendations? I was hoping to find someone in minnesota, but I need to do more searching. I haven't mic'd the bedways, but just from a physical appearance it couldn't hurt - could turn a "reasonable" machine into a really good one.

The rest is in very good shape - no problems in the headstock, tailstock just needs stripping and cleaning and relubing. The traverse gear case on the apron is broken, and I suspect that is a common fault with these, given how many I have seen sold on ebay for high dollar amounts. I am strongly considering making a new traverse gear case out of steel, and brazing it together.

Everything else seems pretty solid - the leadscrew has some wear, difficult to say how much at this point. For the most part it just needs a really good going over, and I bet it's capable of turning some nice parts. Whether the owner is up to the job remains to be seen! 

EDIT: well I did a bit more searching and have come up with a local machine shop that is apparently capable of regrinding dovetail bedways, so the simple atlas ones should be no problem. I'll contact them on monday and see what they say!

FURTHER EDIT: So I spent days searching for shops to regrind lathe beds, and couldn't find anything, then tonight, with a very slight alteration of search terms, have uncovered 6 different shops that specialize in machine tool refurbishment in the local vicinity, so hopefully one of them will be up for it. I am quite certain the bed needs attention because the saddle would get tight as I wound it towards the tail end of the machine. I suppose it could have been out of adjustment, but realistically this needs doing. More news as it comes in! Watch this space!


----------



## Propforward (Dec 27, 2008)

OK, so I filled in the online form on the website of the only one of the six that actually has a website, and someone already contacted me to tell me they would be happy to talk over the various options, and they will be contacting me on monday. That's pretty cool really. I'm quite excited about that - I reckon if I have this work done, I can turn this back into a tight piece of machinery. I'm enjoying this a lot.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 27, 2008)

Stuart,

I had the ways ground on my Logan 11" lathe about 12 years ago. It was done by a company here in Phoenix called Precision Grinding. Cost me $300 back then. Really made a big difference in the accuracy of my lathe. Some people will tell you that you need to refit the headstock, tailstock and carriage to the ways if you regrind. I didn't have to and don't see why you would need to. 

Chuck


----------



## BobWarfield (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, that shop is coming together in a hurry!

I am so jealous of you guys with sound systems in your shop. I put on my hearing protection every time the darned compressor kicks in!

I have a quieter and much larger capacity Eaton fixed compressor to replace my big Sears rollable, but I have been so busy with the CNC mill I haven't gotten it running yet.

Maybe after I get the Eaton on line I'll be able to have some speakers too!

What's next, a TV?

Cheers,

BW


----------



## mklotz (Dec 28, 2008)

No TVs!!

I have a friend who has three rather abbreviated fingers on his left hand - the result of trying to watch football while operating a radial arm saw.

Putting a TV in your shop is perhaps the dumbest thing I can imagine. Beyond the obvious safety hazard is the fact that the shop is a place to retreat from TV-watching, not pursue it. The only valid reason for having a TV in the shop is if you are gutting it for components.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 28, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> No TVs!!
> 
> I have a friend who has three rather abbreviated fingers on his left hand - the result of trying to watch football while operating a radial arm saw.
> 
> Putting a TV in your shop is perhaps the dumbest thing I can imagine. Beyond the obvious safety hazard is the fact that the shop is a place to retreat from TV-watching, not pursue it. The only valid reason for having a TV in the shop is if you are gutting it for components.



I disagree here. 

I have a tv, stereo, computer with high speed internet. There are plenty of times where I am just putting around and there is no machine running. It is nice to put the radio on and do my thing. I watch the tube while doing things that dont require machines. I also have a fridge. Should I pour all the beer out or maybe just *not* operate the machines after having a few.

I dont see the safety hazard in any of that. Good god if you want a TV then put one in there!! Big one!! Haahahhahaaaaaa!!!!!

Steve


----------



## mklotz (Dec 28, 2008)

If you *really* have the self-discipline to never turn on the TV while doing anything (not just running machines) where a moment's inattention might do you harm, then do it. However, if the TV is running, many people will be tempted to "just do this simple little job" without turning it off. The results can be painful and messy.

If *you* want to drink and watch TV while puttering, go ahead. Just don't go around recommending it to other people on this forum.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 28, 2008)

Multi-tasking! I have the TV on while I'm in the shop, most of the time I can hardly tell whats on! I cannot watch TV w/out at least working on a CAD drawing or going over the drawings for my next engine project.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 28, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> If *you* want to drink and watch TV while puttering, go ahead. Just don't go around recommending it to other people on this forum.



I didn't recommend that to anybody. I said get the TV if that is what the man wants. 

My garage/shop is'nt just a place to build engines. It serves as a place where the guys hang out. Where we get together and toss around ideas. Where I sit every saturday and sunday with friends and watch NHRA drag racing. The shop is a social gathering place where you dont have to wipe your feet or worry about getting the furniture dirty. The drawings for the Micro V8 were drawn out there while watching a "Monk" marathon.

I have a 6 car garage. Just because there is a mill in 9 sqft of it Should'nt mean the room is closed to everything else. Make it a place you enjoy being. Enjoy life and friends and on occasion, a few beers. I just dont/wont mix the two.

Even if we disagree on this one mklotz, you still love me don't ya?

Steve


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice job, I have one like that, mine is a 1978 model, been having it about 12 years, did a rebuild like that, going to time for a paint job again, a shop with no AC not good thinks sweet when we get the temp change what a mess, glad for you doing it right, Lathe Nut


----------



## Propforward (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

I have a computer in the shop, which drives the cnc router, but no TV. Mainly because I'm not much of a TV fan, I like to have a few tunes going while I'm putzing, but I am too easily distracted. I tell you this - as soon as I come up against a tricky problem that requires some real thought on my part, I shut off the sound system so that I can fully focus! Some days it seems like I might as well never turn the stereo on! ;D That's just me. Sometimes I just sit in the shop listening to tunes and reading just because I like being in there so much!

Anyway, today I hope to make contact with a shop to regrind the bedways, with a view to delivering the bed somewhere tuesday or wednesday.

Thanks for all your comments - greatly appreciated. An important side benefit to doing this rebuild project is really getting a good understanding of the way a lathe should be set up and how it all works. I had a reasonable understanding, but I can only assume that this will improve matters for me, even if the rebuild takes longer than planned.

Cheers!


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 29, 2008)

Shops are a funny room Propforward. I often feel like my shop is my living room. Sometimes it may take several beers for me to inspect and acess a bolt pondering about what the rock looked like that the ore was in. What type of tool was used to get the rock out of the earth and of course, what model of truck hauled the rocks to the crusher. :big:

Kenny


----------



## Propforward (Dec 29, 2008)

Dayum!

First shop I contacted wanted $3500 to sort the bed out. I'm imagining it would have been a nice job, but I'm not sinking those kinds of funds into it!

I'll keep calling around I guess!


----------



## Propforward (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, little update, I have spoken to other machine tool rebuilders, and the best so far reckoned he could grind the ways and refit the headstock for a thousand dollars. Too much for me - he was really helpful actually, and was pretty much offering to do it at cost - was talking about all kinds of additional processing to build up ways and so on. That's not really the point of the atlas project, so I'll pass on that.

I have found someone else who wants to take a look at the bed, and I have made it quite clear that I am talking about a low cost, basic refinish of the bed only, trying to keep it to 400 bucks, and he is still interested, so that might work.

I have decided that if I can't get anyone to touch it for $400, then at this point I will continue the rebuild, and mic it once finished and just see how close I can get it. I have a brand new lathe outside in the garage, so there is no point sinking too much into this. The question is - how much is too much?

Anyway, just sniped a NOS traverse gear box assembly of ebay, so we continue to make progress. Last coat of paint went on the headtsock today, so reassembly of the headstock can begin, and we slowly move towards getting things going back together, instead of laying around on the bench!


----------



## BillH (Jan 4, 2009)

Propforward  said:
			
		

> Well, little update, I have spoken to other machine tool rebuilders, and the best so far reckoned he could grind the ways and refit the headstock for a thousand dollars. Too much for me - he was really helpful actually, and was pretty much offering to do it at cost - was talking about all kinds of additional processing to build up ways and so on. That's not really the point of the atlas project, so I'll pass on that.
> 
> I have found someone else who wants to take a look at the bed, and I have made it quite clear that I am talking about a low cost, basic refinish of the bed only, trying to keep it to 400 bucks, and he is still interested, so that might work.
> 
> ...


 Unless you are an anal perfectionist with machine tools, you very well could be satisfied with the results that Atlas lathe will give AS IS. My 1941 Southbend 9c has some wear on the bed and it never stopped me from making parts that work. Now the spindle "might" be bent on it, that is of much more concern than the bed having .003 of wear near the headstock. .003 difference in height near the headstock, for making parts near the headstock doesn't amount to JACK when turning down diameters. If you want to turn within .0005 along 12" between centers, you'll never get good results unless you bolt down and level the lathe with a precision level that costs a pretty penny. A problem I had to come to terms with is an undeniable desire to have everything perfect, never mind being practical. Being practical and making parts that work can be achieved on a clapped out lathe most of the time. Anyhow, your brand new Grizzly will do the jobs that your atlas won't.


----------



## Propforward (Jan 5, 2009)

I think that's a very good point Bill. It's easy to get carried away when you start getting into a machine, and I could easily end up spending 500 dollars or more refurbing this machine, which could be better put to use against a milling machine.

I think I am going to ahead and complete the rebuild as is, and at least find out how much wear it has. I can always grind the bed another day, and as you say this will likely only be used for small parts anyway.

The headstock casting is repainted now, and I am going to begin assembly of that this week.

Cheers!


----------

